# Bristows red and white ones



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Guys,
took a drive to the local airport which is now the home of the coast guard search and rescue,
pity to see the end of the RAF SAR from valley, just something about them big yellow helis, but after next Tuesday they will be a thing of the past,
and these are the future, so got to get me down there with the big camera and sit it out for a bit,
here's a couple from me point and shoot,
Misty



















Trying to get prop blurr on a point and shoot ain't easy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Did they forget to unplug the hookup cable.>>


cabby


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

I was one of the first 20 to get a CAA licence on the S92.......a very capable aircraft, far superior to the aging Seaking, which I also worked on for numerous years. Onward and upward as they say !!.

Martin


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dunno what make this one is but I took it off the back of the Ferry while they did a practice rescue winching someone up. Either that or maybe they didnt have a valid ticket or something.

They thought they were pretty cool (And they were) hanging out the side of the chopper waving at the folks on deck then doing a low fly past right around the ferry before clearing off.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

barryd said:


> Dunno what make this one is but I took it off the back of the Ferry while they did a practice rescue winching someone up. Either that or maybe they didnt have a valid ticket or something.
> 
> They thought they were pretty cool (And they were) hanging out the side of the chopper waving at the folks on deck then doing a low fly past right around the ferry before clearing off.


Barry,
Navy rescue seaking, there going too, if not already,
as for practicing off the back of a ferry, i doubt it, it must have been an emergency,
but a bit of entertainment hey,
And liking your prop blurr, 
Misty

oh and Cabby,
the rope was to stop it blowing away, gets a bit windy up here, :grin2::grin2:


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

rotorywing said:


> I was one of the first 20 to get a CAA licence on the S92.......a very capable aircraft, far superior to the aging Seaking, which I also worked on for numerous years. Onward and upward as they say !!.
> 
> Martin


Martin,
are you still on them?
Misty


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

mistycat said:


> Barry,
> Navy rescue seaking, there going too, if not already,
> as for practicing off the back of a ferry, i doubt it, it must have been an emergency,
> but a bit of entertainment hey,
> ...


No it was definitely a practice. I should mention it was the Arran Ferry in Scotland. They do it quite often. They lower someone to the deck, fly off a bit then come back and a winch man comes down and rescues him.

The photo I took was published in the Arran Banner (local newspaper).

Great to watch, What a job eh?


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

mistycat said:


> Martin,
> are you still on them?
> Misty


No, retired 3 years ago. 45 years of Helicopters can drive a man insane.....so I bought a Motorhome !!!!

Martin


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

barryd said:


> No it was definitely a practice. I should mention it was the Arran Ferry in Scotland. They do it quite often. They lower someone to the deck, fly off a bit then come back and a winch man comes down and rescues him.
> 
> The photo I took was published in the Arran Banner (local newspaper).
> 
> Great to watch, What a job eh?


Theres me thinking they were holding up a cross channel ferry, :surprise::surprise:
newspaper reporter too!!! is there no end to your talents, (that will get them all going, wheres Kev?)


----------

